# Looking for Greek Poem Birth



## dutch girly

Dear all,

I am now 8 months pregnant and since my boyfriend is half Greek we want to send out Dutch - Greek cards once the baby is born.
I am looking for a greek poem for the card but it's not easy to find. 

Can anyone help me out?

Thanks in advance

Regards
Dutch Girly


----------



## shawnee

You can't find a Greek poem?#..!??//?? Or you can't find a Greek poem about birth? Please be more specific.


----------



## dutch girly

In Holland when a baby is born we send a card to let everyone know the name / date etc. We always put a short poem on the card to show our hapiness. 
I can't find a poem in this subject.


----------



## shawnee

I'm sorry dutch, I really wouldn't know where to begin such a quest. Others, however, might be better equiped for the task. Perhaps you could give us the Dutch language poem you intend to use and we could (not me that is) translate into Greek.
PS. May you have a good birth.


----------



## sotos

I think I can find one or two before you deliver. Do you know the sex of the baby?


----------



## haraa

Hi!

How about using this:

*Βάλε στο μέρος της καρδιάς το πρωινό φιλί μου,
κι έλα για λίγο να σε δω, άστρο και γιασεμί μου.

Έλα και σου ’χω έτοιμα φτερά για να πετάξεις,
τα όνειρα σου μάτια μου για να τα κάνεις πράξεις.

Στον ουρανό φτερούγισε, σε θάλασσες, σε δάση.
Μα όσο μακριά μου κι αν πετάς ποτέ να μη ξεχάσεις,
στις προσευχές θα βρίσκεσαι και μες στην αγκαλιά μου,
στη σκέψη και στα όνειρα, στους χτύπους της καρδιάς μου.

Την πρωινή μου την ευχή σου στέλνω πριν χαράξει,
από το μάτι του κακού αυτή να σε φυλάξει.

Κι όταν ξυπνάς κάθε πρωί τον ήλιο σαν κοιτάξεις,
στην αγκαλιά του πρωινού ποτέ να μη ξεχάσεις,
να ψάχνεις μέσα στη ζωή, τα άνθη τα λευκά της,
και την ευχή μου θα τη βρεις μέσα στη μυρωδιά της.


If you have any problem with the meaning of it, let me know.


*


----------



## haraa

Here another one:

Η μαμα η γλυκια 
Που μ'αγαπα μ'ολη της την καρδια 
Ειναι παντα στο πλευρο μου 
Φυλακας και αγγελος μου 
Ποσο θα'θελα να τη φιλησω 
Στην αγκαλια μου να τη σφιξω
 Να της δωσω δυο φιλια 
Με αγαπη και χαρα.

Both poems can be used for both genders!


----------



## haraa

And here a longer one:

Σαν κοιμάσαι, άγγελέ μου, 
και στα χέρια σε κρατώ, 
τη ζωή μου πριν να έρθεις 
σκέφτομαι κι αναπολώ.  

Πόσο ξένα ήταν όλα, 
άδεια ήταν η ψυχή, 
με τη γέννησή σου μόνο 
κι εγώ νιώθω ζωντανή.  

Γέμισες κάθε στιγμή μου, 
έδιωξες κάθε καημό, 
πέτρωσες τη δύναμή μου, 
μου' δωσες σκοπό να ζω.  

Δεν θυμάμαι ευτυχία 
να' χω νιώσει πιο γλυκιά, 
όταν βλέπω να κοιμάσαι 
στη ζεστή μου αγκαλιά.  

Με λαχτάρα σε αγγίζω, 
με αγάπη σε κρατώ, 
τα μαλλάκια σου χτενίζω, 
τα χεράκια σου φιλώ.  

Κι ολοένα αναρωτιέμαι:
 Πως θα ήταν η ζωή; 
Πως θα ζούσα, άγγελέ μου,
 αν θα έλειπες εσύ; 

Let me know if you like them!


----------

